# Myrtle Duck Call



## winters98 (May 30, 2013)

[attachment=25601][attachment=25602]So i scored some Myrtle from Gridlocked in a trade. I know i got the better end of the deal because i made this call from a piece of Mytle . 
From sound look and feel i think it is the best call i have ever created... I am almost afraid of trying to turn the other stock i got.


----------

